# What to do about excess skin & diastasis recti?



## Perplexed

I am feeling a bit demotivated because I just found out recently that the reason my abdomen protrudes so badly is separation of my abdominal muscles. I mean I am sick of people asking me how far along I am!! Some even look so shocked when I say that I am not pregnant and say "are you sure?! did you get checked recently??"

So... I do still have excess fat in my abdomen, my BMI is around 26. But now that I am loosing weight, I noticed that there is also excess skin sagging around my abdomen, too which looks awful :( not a pretty sight to think of at all.

I actually did not know I had diastasis recti and from how sick I was from the way I looked I went in for a plastic surgery consultation...in my mind I thought something really could be done. But the plastic surgeon examined my abdomen and informed me the main cause for my big belly is the muscle separation and anything less than an abdominoplasty (or tummy tuck) won't do anything, especially since my skin has lost a lot of elasticity... 

I am 31... DH and I are sure we want another baby on the horizon but not anytime soon, which is why I don't feel like I can do anything drastic like abdominoplasty even if it is for the sake of muscle repair. And I feel there is just not enough info on whether your body can stretch out again to accommodate any future pregnancies...will the remaining skin after tightening still be healthy enough to stretch? I mean, sure skin regenerates, but can it stretch fast enough? Would my muscles separate again? These are things no one can really answer and I can't go into something having unanswered questions... especially since insurance may cover muscle repair (unsure yet) but will not cover cosmetic procedures, and if my muscles are repaired my skin will probably sag further. 

All this time when I was working towards my goals I never thought that excess skin would cause me any trouble...my belly looked nothing like this after my first pregnancy...but also my abdominal muscles didn't separate...these problems never crossed my mind at all. I am just unable to accept my body right now and it's so hard.

The next day after my plastic surgery consultation I just sat and cried because it seems there's no way for me to reach my goals. 

But I don't know, maybe there is? 

Anyone have any insight? Can anything done for either issue (excess skin and muscle separation? i know fat will reduce if the fat in the rest of my body reduces...)? Anyone else going through something similar? I just feel so bad I started wearing my postpartum girdle from my first pregnancy and people noticed and went on to comment that "wow you look so much smaller!" :dohh: :cry:


----------



## YelidaDala

I don't think this is a big problem, there are a lot of sources on the Internet with information on a similar topic)


----------



## Chris26

Firstly, do not worry so much, all the bodies are beautiful, and beauty norms are only in your head. Suppose you have a problem with excess skin & diastasis recti. In that case, it is necessary to go to a good plastic surgeon. By the way, I recently did surgery at this clinic gartnerplasticsurgery.com, to increase my buttocks. At the same time, there is no fat in my buttocks that has been removed from the sides, and now my body looks perfect. Therefore, the muscles can be restored if you have a disease, and the skin can be tightened. The main thing is to find a competent specialist, and everything will be fine.


----------



## Babybump87

I had a 2cm diastasis recti with DS1 . As the weeks went by the gap got smaller and eventually went back to normal as did my stomach .

Im 7 weeks post delivery with DS2 and again have a 2cm gap . I’m not too worried about it but I am self conscious. I’ve not started exercising yet and I’m hopeful it will go back to normal but I will always have that mummy pouch. 

Don’t be too hard on yourself . Your body has been through a lot with pregnancies .


----------

